# Fleetfarm clearance sales



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks, i'm going to have to check ours out. i wonder if they have any spider sacks yet. and maybe i can find some interesting xmas lights.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Man, all our Farm 'n Fleet have left of Xmas is wrapping paper & misc. stocking stuffers - I wish ours still had Halloween left.


----------

